# Hashish Question



## my my (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey guys, and Ladies! :hubba: 
guess i need to throw some history into this. since i am around 50ish...  lol.
Anyway, back in the 70's (jr. high school days)   there used to be Hashish going around. Lebanes (spelling)    and that was some nice tastey Hash!:hubba: 

fast forward a decade or 2.   i had gotten hash a couple times. *But it was no longer good tasting.  When asked, i was told it was *iceimized* (spelling again)..*
*So i ask this Q. becouse i just harvested my AK47's and have a lb or 2 of good trim, and would like to make some good tasting Hash..*
*Am i S**t out of luck as far as good tasting???*

*Thanks for wise words of wisdom folks!*

*My My*


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 30, 2011)

Mix it up...and smoke it...then come back and let us know...My hash has its own flavor..nothing like the bud it came from...


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 30, 2011)

The larger fan leaves are not good for making hash and should be thrown away.  Only the small frosty "sugar leaves" and/or bud should be used for hash.

I am assuming that the "iceimized" hash that you had was bubble hash, which is made using ice.  Go to the Hash section.  There is a stickie there on making bubble hash.  There is no reason that bubble you make yourself should not be as good as "commercial" hash, if made properly.


----------



## Hick (Mar 30, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> The larger fan leaves are not good for making hash and should be thrown away.  Only the small frosty "sugar leaves" and/or bud should be used for hash.
> 
> I am assuming that the "iceimized" hash that you had was bubble hash, which is made using ice.  Go to the Hash section.  There is a stickie there on making bubble hash.  There is no reason that bubble you make yourself should not be as good as "commercial" hash, if made properly.



:confused2:.._"icemized"_.. sounds a lot like _"isomerized"_..
  I'm probably going to date myself, but I recall isomizers being advertised and sold in high times, decades ago.  It was a contraption used to _extract_ essentail oils from pot back in the 70's.  It is a form of 'hash oil' as it may be called. But it is a far cry from "HASH"..


----------



## my my (Mar 30, 2011)

Thanks 4U2!!!!

THG.
Yes Young Lady. i am not counting the Huge fan leaves.. i'd say there was about 5 lbs of that leaf. I was going to use it as compost..
But my Step daughter will smoke anything and she wants that. So i told her to come get it..

Indeed i was refuring to the smaller leafs that were frosty.
I Should have time to update my G/J tonight, with some pics. of the  harvest..
Did i mention triming Stinks...lol..
I had read the bubble (ice) method of hash making. However i will review it again.

Guess i will give it a go, and if it taste like the icemized crap i bought a decade back, i wont bother doing it again, and in the future just give the small trim to the Step daughter as well. 

A friend had once told me the "iceimized"  Hash. was just pressed!!!
Thanks again for the insight!
My My


----------



## Herm (Mar 30, 2011)

The bubble I just made tastes fantastic.


----------



## my my (Mar 30, 2011)

Hick said:
			
		

> :confused2:.._"icemized"_.. sounds a lot like _"isomerized"_..
> I'm probably going to date myself, but I recall isomizers being advertised and sold in high times, decades ago. It was a contraption used to _extract_ essentail oils from pot back in the 70's. It is a form of 'hash oil' as it may be called. But it is a far cry from "HASH"..


 
Ditto that Hick!!
the real Hashish i got in the day was some good stuff, Take a little chunk, put it on a Needle and cover with a glass,,, MMMMMMMMM  some good stuff.
After i try the buble method i will dig this thread back up and give a thumbs up or down on my .02 worth!
My My


----------



## my my (Mar 30, 2011)

Herm said:
			
		

> The bubble I just made tastes fantastic.


   I hope it does taste great!
thanks for your reply, and experience!
My My


----------



## Priceless (Mar 30, 2011)

Make the bubble Hash....dont over aggitate it dont mix it too long
Dont overload the bags...use only fresh frozen trim and popcorns
You will love the taste of the unadultered hash the stuff you have been buying is prolly cut with crayons or some B.S.
I love the taste of full melt bubble...You wont be dissapointed


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 30, 2011)

> Guess i will give it a go, and if it taste like the icemized crap i bought a decade back, i wont bother doing it again, and in the future just give the small trim to the Step daughter as well.




Wish I was your daughter

:stoned:


----------



## my my (Mar 30, 2011)

@4u2.... Lmaorotf..... 
she has to give Dad hugs and Kiss's....:hubba: 
My My.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 31, 2011)

I can do that


----------



## my my (Mar 31, 2011)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> I can do that


 
:holysheep:   You Crack me up 4U...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Mar 31, 2011)

Im here ALL day:yay:


well...untill I pass out:bong:


----------



## my my (Mar 31, 2011)

well i ordered some Bubble bags, Got a email from the co. today, they said since they are ina  different country it may take a week or 2 to get here.
I'll let you know after i get them and make the bubble if you need to shave your face to get the scraps...


----------



## my my (Apr 17, 2011)

4U and All.
I got my Hash bubble bags mid last week.
I rewatched the video on there website, to remeber there way of making it.
they use all 4 bags at once.
doing it that way last night. i ended up with about 9 grams of hashish!-)
tried just a little piece last night!  
Oh Yea, that is GOOD!!!

This morning since it is now dry. 5.62 grams...
have a bit more trim from last falls out door harvest i need to run next.

My My


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 19, 2011)

Good job!  I love bubble hash and it is so easy to make.


----------



## my my (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks Miss Goddess!-)
the Ak hash is Sweet, and still kinda gooey.
the Dried trim i had left from last years outdoor grow, reminded me of the old days when we smoked Blonde leb. Hash.... MMMMM good.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 19, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## my my (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks Rose.
i will trade you all my Hash for that Bud in your Avatar.:hubba: 
My My


----------

